# Mini competition for people that have been cubing for 1 year or less.



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

The events are 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, pyraminx, skewb, megaminx, and clock. Enjoy


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

First event 3x3, second event 5x5, third event skewb, fourth event 2x2, fifth event megaminx, sixth event clock, seventh event pyraminx, eighth event 4x4.


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

Max time limit 3x3, 10 min, 2x2 1min, 5x5 6:30 min, 4x4, 2:30 min, skewb 40 sec, pyraminx 25 sec, megaminx 5:30 min, clock 2 min.


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

scrambles 3x3
1.B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' L B D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U
2.U' B U' B2 U L2 D L2 F2 D R2 U2 L' B' L U' B' U2 L' D'
3.F D F' L D' F2 R' U R U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F
4.U F' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R U' R2 U L B R2
5.B L F2 U' L U' R F L2 U' F2 U L2 U' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2
post your times below


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

use stackmat


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

1.20.90
2.24.53
3.21.41
4.20.37
5.27.95
avg is 22.28


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

3x3 solves

1: 25.700
2: 32.499
3: 24.159
4: 23.606
5: 24.798

ao5: 24.886


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

by the way after 3x3 is clock do not do your solves for any other event until i say so


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 23, 2019)

When is the next event?


----------



## goidlon (Aug 27, 2019)

I win 3x3 necxt up is 2x2
for now on use g=randomly generated scrambles no hand scrambling a 05


----------



## goidlon (Aug 27, 2019)

1.6.12
2.4.21
3.5.62
4.5.24
5.4.03


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

2x2
Method: ortega
Cube: Yj mgc 2x2 stickerless
1. 6.347
2. 6.114
3. 6.365
4. 6.357
5. 9.033 locked up on a y permutation

Wow, did much better than average! 

ao5: 6.486


----------



## aerocube (Aug 31, 2019)

ok let's try this
1. 6.19
2. (5.40)
3. (7.75)
4. 5.96
5. 5.77

ao5=5.97 better than average i guess considering i average low 6


----------



## Skewber5689 (Aug 31, 2019)

2x2
Method: EG
1- 0.61 ( First sub-1!!!!!!!!)
2- 1.67
3- 1.13
4- 1.99
5- 2.33
ao5 = 1.60


----------



## Skewber5689 (Aug 31, 2019)

Don't count my times, I have cubing for more than 3 years it is just that I did not read the title


----------



## goidlon (Sep 1, 2019)

Skewber5689 said:


> Don't count my times, I have cubing for more than 3 years it is just that I did not read the title


Ok


----------



## goidlon (Sep 1, 2019)

5.02 average


----------



## goidlon (Sep 1, 2019)

Next Event is Clock


----------



## aerocube (Sep 1, 2019)

the one event i can't participate in 
waiting until next events,hopefully my YLM 5x5 will be here in time for 5x5 event


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

aerocube said:


> the one event i can't participate in
> waiting until next events,hopefully my YLM 5x5 will be here in time for 5x5 event


Same here, although I can't do 5x5 ): WE NEED MORE PEOPLE PARTICIPATING IN THIS COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLegend12 (Sep 22, 2019)

Am I too late for 5x5?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 22, 2019)

TheLegend12 said:


> Am I too late for 5x5?


no, I dont think so. there's only been 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## TheLegend12 (Sep 23, 2019)

ok, thanks. I'm not great at 5x5 but I'll try.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

Oof only saw this thread today but the only ones that I can solve are 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Dude, I told you about it at school... you can solve 4x4, skewb, and Pyraminx still... but I have your 4x4 and you have my skewb


How about you delete that post and we forget about it?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> How about you delete that post and we forget about it?


I did


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I did


Haha lol I was jk lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 23, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Same here, although I can't do 5x5 ): WE NEED MORE PEOPLE PARTICIPATING IN THIS COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!


I only have a 3x3


----------



## TheLegend12 (Sep 23, 2019)

I can solve them just not particularly fast :]


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 23, 2019)

I've been cubing for 1 year 9 months lol


----------



## BlastoiseVeteran (Oct 20, 2019)

I've been cubing since 2016 probably? Though, I had a long break between 2016 and 2018/19 (I can't remember), so about slightly less than a year I've been cubing.


----------

